# Puzzles handlebar moustache!



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

Over the last few days Puzzle has developed new curls either side of his face looking just like a handlebar moustache!! Can't decide whether to keep it or trim it off. He does look a little silly.

Also his coat seems to have got a lot thicker and longer just recently. I have a two sided brush, bristles on one side and a pin brush on the other. I brush him everyday which he still hates unless I can manage to hold a chew in one hand and the brush in the other! Thing is I don't think it's a great brush. I really don't want mats to develop. Recommend me a good brush or comb please.

Here's Puzzle with his crazy moustache!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I use an 'untangler' comb from Mikki. The teeth of the comb rotate a bit. It's great gets right down to the skin but isn't scratchy. I don't feel I need anything else bar a pair of scissors. I groom mine daily too. And am sorry to say but matts will appear. By the way Peanuts moustache is great. Makes him very distinctive!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Awahhhhh! That made me laugh, I kinda like the mustache!! It makes him look unique! He has a lovely coat.


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Aww, loving Puzzle's moustache. They're very fashionable so I think you should keep it. Puzzle the trendsetter!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ha! Love it. 
Dot used to have perfect Curly muzzle circles, I left well alone until they sort of grew into her eye space. Poor Dot's facial hair often impairs her vision her heavy eyebrows and curly muzzle meet in the middle and then her massive ears cut out all side vision like blinkers


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I have the same type of brush, which I was using every other day once Bear's fur got long. I recently took Bear to the groomer and they told me he had a large matt that I couldn't find with that brush even when I was brushing often. The groomer told me a pin brush is not good for finding tangles or matts and that I should use a comb instead because it won't just brush the surface... I also have a slicker brush that I use once a week and that really helps to take out any loose fur. Hope that helps!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! Oh I say keep the facial hair  We mostly use a slicker but our groomer recommends combing with a metal greyhound comb too, to get right down to the skin - yeah right, like Poppy would ever let me do that


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I think the facial hair is here to stay for the time being! I will look out for a comb too.


----------

